# Positionierung von Rollläden?



## babylon05 (9 August 2012)

Moinsen,

ich möchte an Hand von Prozentangaben (0-100%) ein Rollo steuern.
Als Vorgabe habe ich mir von offen bis geschlossen eine Zeit gestopt von 18 Sekunden.
An dem Baustein gibt es jeweils einen Bool Eingang Auf kurzer Impuls Rollo auffahren, langer Impuls (Taster gedrückt halten) solange auffahren Taster gedrückt wird.
Für zu gibt es einen weiteren Eingang in Anlehnung an Auf.

Also das normale und so bekomme ich hin.
Was mir aber Kopfzerbrechen macht ist das mit den Prozenten und der Position.
Bei der Position habe ich mir vielleicht überlegt, wenn ich den Sekundentaktmerker von der CPU nehme und dadurch einen Addierer immer 1 auf addiere bis 18, und bei runterfahren dann immer wieder eines abziehe. mmmmhh ????

mfg

Vielleicht hat einer von euch eine Idee.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 August 2012)

soll das die Endschalter ersetzen? Oder gibt es eine Eingabemöglichkeit für die Prozente?


----------



## Thinfilm (9 August 2012)

Um was für ein Rollo handelt es sich denn hier? Wie wird dieses angetrieben? Wie gibst du dem Rollo den AUF- bzw. ZU-Befehl?

Endschalter müssen auf jeden Fall dran sein/bleiben!


----------



## norustnotrust (9 August 2012)

Hallo babyon05

Machbar ist es sicher aber die Frage ist: Mit welcher Genauigkeit. Von Null starten und auf einen Sollwert fahren wird schnell gelöst sein. Schwierig wird es, wenn du ohne einen Endschalter anzufahren zwischen verschiedenen Zielen hin- und herfahrst (10-23-24-25-23-26-76-77-72) 

Ich würde auch bei der Berechnung eine Anlaufverzögerung vorsehen bzw. einen Nachlaufwert um da etwas bei eventueller Trägheit des Systems ein bißchen tricksen zu können. Es könnte auch notwendig diese Werte abhängig von der zu fahrenden Distanz zu haben. Danach auf den Sollwert ein Rechecksignal drauf, verschiedene Amplituden wählen und das Rollo eine Zeit zwischen 2 Werten hin- und herfahren lassen und schauen ob es sich tendenziell in eine Richting verschiebt. (Aber auf die Einschaltdauer des Antriebes achten um nich kaputt zu machen). Normale Parametrieung eines 2-Punkt Reglers also.

Wie auch immer, einen Preis für Genauigkeit wirst aller Vorraussicht nach nicht gewinnen.


----------



## babylon05 (9 August 2012)

Der Rollladenmotor ist von Somfy, dieser hat soweit ich weiß interne Endschalter.
An diese kommt ich leider Kabelungstechnisch nicht ran
Über einem Jalousietaster gebe ich 24DC auf die SPS (DI), die Äusgänge steuern 2 selbstverriegelende Relais an, welche 230VAC auf den Somfy Motor schalten.

So ist jetzt die Konstelation.
Um 100% Genauigkeit geht es mir garnicht, ob der Rollladen real nun 70% aufgefahren ist und laut Anzeige 80%, das ist mir egal, halt in etwa.

Mit der Anlaufverzögerung das merke ich jetzt schon, wenn das Relais klickt dauerd es ca 1 sec bis der Motor erst sich dreht.


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2012)

Schau dir die Oscat.lib an. Dort findest du alles was du zur Rolladensteuerung brauchst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kallemann (9 August 2012)

Hallo babylon05.

 Sofern es Dir nicht zuviel Aufwand ist, könntest Du in die Zuleitung für den Rolladen ein Stromrelais reinschalten. Damit könnte die SPS wissen, wann der Rolladen läuft, ohne dass Du an die Endlagenschalter ran musst (dürfte ziemlich genau sein, sofern Somfy "echte" µ-Schalter mit Sprungschaltwerk verwendet). Bei entsprechender Programmierung könntest Du dann auch Deine "Positions-Prozente" immer auf 0 bzw 100 % zurücksetzen um "Trägheitsverschiebungen" auszugleichen.

VG
Carsten


----------



## Perfektionist (9 August 2012)

Ich rätsle noch immer, was das geben soll.

Möglichkeit 1: Bediener fährt den Rollladen, wohin er möchte, und die Anzeige soll nur die aktuelle Ist-Position anzeigen (Spielerei oder Schulaufgabe). So hab ich #5 verstanden.

oder Möglichkeit 2: der Bediener will gezielt bestimmte Positionen anfahren. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Vielleicht, weil er keinen Einblick zum Rollladen hat. Also betätigt er die Tasten, bis ein gewünschter Zielwert angezeigt wird. Wenn die Tasten dann eine Zeit lang (z.B. 3 Sekunden) nicht mehr betätigt werden, dann fährt der Rolladen anschliessend entsprechend der Zielvorgabe in die gewünschte Zielposition.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 August 2012)

Ich rätsle noch immer, was das geben soll.<br><br>Möglichkeit 1: Bediener fährt den Rollladen, wohin er möchte, und die Anzeige soll nur die aktuelle Ist-Position anzeigen (Spielerei oder Schulaufgabe). So hab ich #5 verstanden.<br><br>oder Möglichkeit 2: der Bediener will gezielt bestimmte Positionen anfahren. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Vielleicht, weil er keinen Einblick zum Rollladen hat. Also betätigt er die Tasten, bis ein gewünschter Zielwert angezeigt wird. Wenn die Tasten dann eine Zeit lang (z.B. 3 Sekunden) nicht mehr betätigt werden, dann fährt der Rolladen anschliessend entsprechend der Zielvorgabe in die gewünschte Zielposition. Dies würde der Theadtitel ("Positionierung") nahe legen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2012)

@Perfekter:

Lies dir auch mal gaudihalber die Beschreibung der Oscat - Rolladen- und Jalousiebausteine durch.
Ich war auch überrascht, was man mit Rolladen und Jalousien anstellen kann.
Das geht bis hin zu Jahreszeit- und Sonnenstandsabhängiger Lamellenverstellung bei Jalousien.
Die Mathematik dahinter ist auch nicht übel 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (9 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich rätsle noch immer, was das geben soll.<br><br>Möglichkeit 1: Bediener fährt den Rollladen, wohin er möchte, und die Anzeige soll nur die aktuelle Ist-Position anzeigen (Spielerei oder Schulaufgabe). So hab ich #5 verstanden.<br><br>oder Möglichkeit 2: der Bediener will gezielt bestimmte Positionen anfahren. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Vielleicht, weil er keinen Einblick zum Rollladen hat. Also betätigt er die Tasten, bis ein gewünschter Zielwert angezeigt wird. Wenn die Tasten dann eine Zeit lang (z.B. 3 Sekunden) nicht mehr betätigt werden, dann fährt der Rolladen anschliessend entsprechend der Zielvorgabe in die gewünschte Zielposition. Dies würde der Theadtitel ("Positionierung") nahe legen.


und eigentlich hatte ich "bearbeiten" gewählt. aber seit diese Maschinen mehr als 1kB Arbeitsspeicher haben, wundert mich überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## WendeMarkus (9 August 2012)

Hallo, im anhang mein FB zum Ansteuern der Rolladen, inkl. Positionserfassung und Anfahren eines Sollwerts, vielleicht als Anregung mal anschauen.
Sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein da in FUP geschrieben...
ich greife teilweise auch noch auf die OSCAT LIB zurück (_rmp_B), da es letzten Sommer schnell gehen sollte mit den Rolladen.
Bisher bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Baustein... 
Ich hätte nur die Eingänge für AUF/AB für Visu bzw. Programmintern und Vor ort bedienung separat machen sollen, da ein nochmaliges drücken während der Fahrt auf AUF/AB den Rolladen stoppt...

Gruß

Markus


----------



## online (10 August 2012)

Ein Rolladenmotor wickelt aber pro Umdrehung immer unterschiedlich viele Lamellen ab, je nach aktueller Lagenanzahl! Da von der Zeit auf die Position zu schliessen ist schon schwierig, zusätzlich ist dann ein Sekundenimpuls wohl ziemlich ungenau.


----------



## babylon05 (10 August 2012)

@Carsten

Mit dem Stromrelais wäre ne gute Sache gewesen, leider habe ich keinen Platz mehr für 10 Rollläden die noch nachzurüsten.

@Markus

dein Baustein sieht gut aus, werde in mal nehmen und testen.


----------



## repök (10 August 2012)

wieso dieses stromrelais? du steuerst dein rolladen doch eh über die sps, oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## MSB (10 August 2012)

repök schrieb:


> wieso dieses stromrelais? du steuerst dein rolladen doch eh über die sps, oder hab ich was überlesen?


... eher nicht verstanden ...

Wenn du den Rolladen ansteuerst, und dieser in eine Endlage fährt, schaltet der Motor ja über interne Endschalter ab.
Wobei das bei den Motoren die ich kenne keine "Schalter" sind, sondern nur anhand der ermittelten Position oder des Motordrehmoments abgeschaltet wird.

Also Ansteuerung und nicht Strom = Endlage (oder  Motor defekt)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## repök (10 August 2012)

ich hätte jetzt 25s in eine richtung gefahren -> endlage


----------



## IBFS (10 August 2012)

babylon05 schrieb:


> ich möchte an Hand von Prozentangaben (0-100%) ein Rollo steuern.



siehe hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....erstellung)-zu-Diskussion?highlight=rollladen

Frank


----------



## Weschi (24 August 2012)

Es wäre noch zu erwähnen das normale Rolläden unterschiedlich lange brauchen um hoch bzw. herunterzufahren.


----------

